# Anyone used large format Epson scanners?



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I was considering buying a used Epson Expression 10000XL because I've spent too much time scanning large artwork in three separate scans, then stitching them together.

I've used Epson scanners exclusively for the past 15 years and am used to using the Epson SCAN software with Digital ICE to capture the raw scans. From what I see, the larger format scanner uses an entirely different application without ICE and the reviews I've seen suggest it's not an easy transition.

If anyone has worked with Epson large format scanners, I'd appreciate your insights.


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

Ever considered using a camera to take the photo rather than scan? If you have a scan target you can get to correct colour fairly easily. I did this with artwork for Seasonal Greetings cards thought also needs a ring light or similar to get best colour of lights


----------

